# Turn Off TiVo?



## TRoss68 (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm new to TiVo, and I just got mine hooked up yesterday. Can anyone shed light on to the fact of, can you shut the Tivo Off when it's not in use? Or does it go into a sleep mode after a couple of hours of non-usage?


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

While there is a standy mode you can "activate", there is little to demonstrate it is beneficial for either the hardware or your pocketbook. Tivo is always on and is designed to work that way. 

There are a number of threads on "standby" here on the forum if you want to search for them, but if I were you I'd just leave it as is.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

No one turns their TiVo off, they are made to run 24/7/365. That way they can record any show you want at anytime while your home or away. If away you can set TiVo to record from the website or your smart phone if you have one.
Turning TiVo off equates to putting blinders on it so it can't see or in this case do what it is ment to do. Be ready when you are, even when you're not sure your ready. Let that baby run. You'll grow to love her faster than you think.
Don't restrict your TiVo, let it be free to do what TiVo does.

Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm sure I'm setting myself up for a jinx here, but knock on wood, my TiVo HD has been running 24/7 for almost all of its 8 years.

For being an always-on consumer-grade computer, that has gone through many power flickers, it has been a fairly reliable machine (save the bulging capacitors).
Also running the 1TB WD Extender eSata drive as well for almost as long.

Let it run!


----------



## Old Hickory (Jan 13, 2011)

What if I ever wanted to turn it off. What would be the best method? Just pull the plug?


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Yea, it is so much more convenient for it to be on all the time so you can respond to all the popup messages about needing to change the channel. God forbid it should have an off button so it would know no one was currently watching .


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

tomhorsley said:


> Yea, it is so much more convenient for it to be on all the time so you can respond to all the popup messages about needing to change the channel.


When have you ever seen that on a Roamio?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Old Hickory said:


> What if I ever wanted to turn it off. What would be the best method? Just pull the plug?


yes


----------



## flashesbuck (Nov 28, 2010)

I have had my Tivo Premier running sense 2010, with little or no issues. Its always on. But about a year ago I added a harmony remote. With the Logitech harmony remote, there is a "shut off" command. I started shutting mine down, well just because i could. The only thing it will do is shut off the LED's on the front, and display a dancing message on the screen if the TV is left on. Pressing the Tivo button on the remote, or Menu button would wake it back up. 

One another note, there is a proper "shut down" options in the menus... near the reboot option. This might be a little easier on the hard drive if your planning on shutting is down, rather than just jerking the plug out. 

This is all experiance from my Tivo Premier, but i am hours away from having a new roamio box.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

flashesbuck said:


> One another note, there is a proper "shut down" options in the menus... near the reboot option. This might be a little easier on the hard drive if your planning on shutting is down, rather than just jerking the plug out.
> 
> This is all experiance from my Tivo Premier, but i am hours away from having a new roamio box.


Where is this shutdown option on a Premiere? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

There is NO shutdown option, only "standby"


----------



## flashesbuck (Nov 28, 2010)

That might be what I'm thinking... I can take a look then I get home. I believe it was near the options to reboot. 

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

TRoss68 said:


> I'm new to TiVo, and I just got mine hooked up yesterday. Can anyone shed light on to the fact of, can you shut the Tivo Off when it's not in use? Or does it go into a sleep mode after a couple of hours of non-usage?


To answer your second question, there is power saving option:
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=525223


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TRoss68 said:


> I'm new to TiVo, and I just got mine hooked up yesterday. Can anyone shed light on to the fact of, can you shut the Tivo Off when it's not in use? Or does it go into a sleep mode after a couple of hours of non-usage?


Please listen to the wise comments above. The box is designed to be active 24/7. It calls home every few hours, with a daily download of important things. Yes, Standby will shutoff the audio & video output and save maybe a few watts per year. To really make it last, use a small UPS. Look at your System Information screens to see all the activity. If it's powered off you lose the remote programming ability. You may never use that, but it is a backup for your OnePass and To Do List. If you are subject to EAS tests frequently during your recording time, those will be blocked in Standby. Create an account here: http://online.tivo.com/start and explore the site. Have fun.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

A benefit to Standby mode is to eliminate the possibility of recording Emergency Warning System alerts. Where I live we get these every time it rains for flash floods in the desert and it's very annoying get an EAS warning in a recording, particularly one that's weeks old.

Of course, it hasn't rained in California in forever so it hasn't been a big deal for a while.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Old Hickory said:


> What if I ever wanted to turn it off. What would be the best method? Just pull the plug?


Sure. But just be aware, the more you shut down the TiVo by pulling the power, the more likely you are to have issues with your TiVo. It is designed to run 24/7. I would rather pay a few more bucks a year in power usage then having to buy a new hard drive and lose all my recordings because I'm constantly pulling the power.


----------



## Old Hickory (Jan 13, 2011)

rainwater said:


> Sure. But just be aware, the more you shut down the TiVo by pulling the power, the more likely you are to have issues with your TiVo. It is designed to run 24/7. I would rather pay a few more bucks a year in power usage then having to buy a new hard drive and lose all my recordings because I'm constantly pulling the power.


I get all of that but there are those times when it needs to be un-plugged and wondered if there was a better method to doing so.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Old Hickory said:


> I get all of that but there are those times when it needs to be un-plugged and wondered if there was a better method to doing so.


I wish there was, but I still have found that a restart doesn't clear everything. Close, but not 100%.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Old Hickory said:


> I get all of that but there are those times when it needs to be un-plugged and wondered if there was a better method to doing so.


The TiVo is designed to have the power interupted without causing any program loss, as many people do have a power loss from storms etc. So don't feel bad by pulling the plug when you feel the TiVo should not be running (like in a bad lighting storm), you will cause no harm.


----------

